# احترف AutoCAD2007من الالف الى الياء!! حصريا لملتقى المهندسين العرب



## م.حســـن فـــردان (22 أبريل 2007)

إخواني :
اقدم لكم ملف تعليمي لبرنامج AutoCAD2007 باللغة الانجليزيه
وقد قمت بجمعة من موقع على الانترنت ليكون بمتناول الجميع بحيث يمكن طباعته والاحتفاض به وتلافي مشكلة انقطاع الانترنت وقد اخذ من وقتي الكثير فلا تنسونا من دعائكم،،،،
بالتوفيق للجميع
م.حسن فردان

http://www.4shared.com/file/14509228/7bb3461f/AutoCAD2007_lessons.html


----------



## اكرم تويج (22 أبريل 2007)

لي الشرف بان اكون اول الشاكرين لجهودك ونبقى نقول ان من علمني حرفا ملكني عبدا مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## civileng_amira (22 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## ابورضا (22 أبريل 2007)

تسلم يا اخي العزيز اتمنى لك الموفقية


----------



## اساسي (22 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للجميع واتمنى تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة


----------



## اكرم تويج (23 أبريل 2007)

اخي الغالي ارجو مساعدتي لم استطع الوصول الى الدروس ساعدني رجاءا


----------



## shariqi2000 (23 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي ورزقك ما تتمنى
وشكرا لك
(((( جاري التحميل))))


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (24 أبريل 2007)

*الى اكرم*

اخي اكرم 
اضغط على الوصلة التالية
http://www.4shared.com/file/14509228...7_lessons.html

انتظر حتى تفتح الصفحة سترى النص التالي
Loading file info. Please wait... Don't like waiting


انتظر قليلا حتى تصبح الصفحة كما في الملف المرفق
اضغط Download file
وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا........


----------



## mousad1210 (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا........


----------



## ahmad khlil (25 أبريل 2007)

,والله مفيش غير يارب يعزك ويبارك فيك


----------



## sobayan (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكور ياطيب


----------



## maayyad (25 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جداً وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (25 أبريل 2007)

اخوي العزيز
بيفتح عندي صفحة انتر نت عاديه..؟

وين احصل الموضوع.......وكيف احملو من الموقع

افيدوني............افادكم الله


مع احترامي وتقديري...............(طباسي)


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (25 أبريل 2007)

أخي الكريم إبو خلود
الله يحيك
ارجع للرد رقم 9 اعلاه وستجد الاجابه انشاء الله وإذا لم تكن كافية لا تتردد في السوأل مرة اخرى


----------



## مهندس مصراوى (25 أبريل 2007)

I Couldnt Downloadthe File
Please Help


----------



## مكحول (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (25 أبريل 2007)

مهندس مصراوي ارجع للرد رقم 9


----------



## thekaiser (25 أبريل 2007)

الف شكر اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## طالب هــ . م (25 أبريل 2007)

م.حسن فردان
اولا: اليك سلامي 
ثانيا: عسى الله يوفقك دنيا واخره
ثالثا:لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير
اخوك طالب هــ.م


----------



## إسلام سامي (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## firaswadi (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## zmry1965 (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.جمال العبري (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا ..


----------



## abd83 (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
يبدو ان الرابط انتهي
هل يفيدنا احد الزملاء و ينقل الموضوع على رابط اخر
و شكرا


----------



## madonajo (26 أبريل 2007)

كيف نستطيع التحميل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (26 أبريل 2007)

*م/مهم*

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله الف خير وانا كنت ادور على هذا الكتب 
وشكرا .


----------



## الفاضل (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عيون القلب (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خير انا عضو جديد واستفدت كتير من هذا الموقع المتميز وكم اتمنى انا اتعلم الاتوكاد وشكرا


----------



## saidi75 (26 أبريل 2007)

اريد الشرح باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## yasorito (26 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جداً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## كرار المياح (26 أبريل 2007)

بصراحة تستحق اكثر من كلمة شكرآ


----------



## عيون القلب (26 أبريل 2007)

اريد شرح الاتوكاد باللغه العربيه وكيفيه تحميله واشكركم كتير كتير


----------



## bilal_izaddin (27 أبريل 2007)

thanks a lot


----------



## عيون القلب (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك واكرم ان شاء الله 

شكرا جداجدا


----------



## عيون القلب (27 أبريل 2007)

بجد تسلم ايدك على هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ghandytarawneh (27 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي م.حسن فردان
و لمن اراد الإستزاده يمكنه زيارة الرابط
http://www.we-r-here.com/cad/program/index.htm
في نفس الموقع حيث يوجد بعض البرامج الإضافيه المسانده لبرنامج AutoCAD
ارجو الفائده للجميع


----------



## ناجي وبس (27 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل


----------



## مازن اللورد (27 أبريل 2007)

مشكور والله يبارك فيك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (28 أبريل 2007)

اخي abd83اذهب الى الرد رقم 9 
madonajo طلبك في الرد رقم 9

اشكر الجميع على الردود المشجعه 
ونعدكم بالمزيد انشاء الله


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (28 أبريل 2007)

saidi75 بحثت عن ترجمة بالفرنسي وبالعربي ولم اجد
عيون القلب شكرا لك وبالتوفيق


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (28 أبريل 2007)

يا زلمه............مو ملاقي هاي الجمله الي بالصفحه

Loading file info. Please wait... Don't like waiting

الله يسعدك ممكن تحكيلي هاي الجمله وين بالصفحه عشان احمل البرنامج

بجد اخدموني الله يوفقكم




مع احترامي وتقديري............(طباسي)


----------



## عبدالله الماضي (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عيون القلب (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا أخ عبد الله وبارك الله فيك ولكن كم كنت اتمنى ان يكون الشرح باللغه العربيه


----------



## عيون القلب (28 أبريل 2007)

مبروك لهم وزادهم الله علما وزادنا معهم


----------



## عيون القلب (28 أبريل 2007)

اريد شرح جهاز التوتال استيشن باللغه العربيه


----------



## عيون القلب (28 أبريل 2007)

لم اتمكن من فتح شرح التوتال استيشن اريد شرح الطريق وشكرا


----------



## عيون القلب (28 أبريل 2007)

اريد شرح فى معنى كلمه الجشنى فة مراحل عمل الخرائط وشكرا


----------



## غدير القدومي (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كتيييييير من زمااااان والله كنت بدور عشرح مع أمثلة .... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عيون القلب (28 أبريل 2007)

وفقك الله يا أخ غدير


----------



## أيمن الجوادى (28 أبريل 2007)

ربنا يباركلك .................. مجهود متميز


----------



## عيون القلب (28 أبريل 2007)

اشكرا كثير يا م \ حسن وبارك الله فيك ولكن اتذكر انى وجدتعنوان باسم خمس كتب لشرح الاتوكاد باللغه العربيه ولكن لم اجده الان 
شكرا على اهتمامك


----------



## غدير القدومي (28 أبريل 2007)

يا عيون القلب أنا أخت غدير ولست أخ ..... مقبولة .... وفقك الله


----------



## عيون القلب (28 أبريل 2007)

انا اسفه جدا ياغدير بجد والله انا محرجه جدا وبارك الله فيك وانا عيون القلب اختك وياريت تقبلى منى اسفى وشكرى


----------



## غدير القدومي (28 أبريل 2007)

لا داعي للأسف .... ماصار شي فرصة سعيدة خلتني اتعرف عليك ... وكل التوفيق أتمنى لك... أخت عزيزة وبوركت


----------



## عيون القلب (28 أبريل 2007)

انا اللى اسعد ولى الشرف انا اكون صديقتك على هذا المكان الجميل وبجد شكرا شكرا شكرا وعلى فكره والله اسمك جميل كفايه بس معناه الجميل معناه النهر الصغير وكم انا سعيده لمعرفتك وفقكى الله


----------



## سعيد الشايب (29 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ايهاب ابوخلود (29 أبريل 2007)

انا كتبت برنامج كيف تتعلم التوتل استيشن وارسلتو للموقع بناء لطلب المرسل اعلاه


واتمنى للجميع التوفيق




مع احترامي وتقديري..........................(طباسي)


----------



## engramy (29 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

وجاري التحميل


----------



## madonajo (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (29 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك مش غريب على اعضاء المنتدى العظيم


----------



## عيون القلب (29 أبريل 2007)

قرات سابقا عن الرصد وتحديد نقاط الترافرس وال Gpsواريد معلومات اكثر فى هذا الموضوع 
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## عيون القلب (29 أبريل 2007)

هل يوجد اصدارات متعدده من الاتوكاد وما هو الاصدار الافضل وماهو اخر اصدار


----------



## عيون القلب (29 أبريل 2007)

الجشنى اريد معلومات عنه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عيون القلب (29 أبريل 2007)

اشكرا جدا يا م|حسن وبارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## عيون القلب (29 أبريل 2007)

الى _م\ايهاب 
عن اى موضوع تقصد 
تقصد عن تحميل احتراف الاتوكاد


----------



## khaled_omar (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## المهندس يحيى (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## المهندس يحيى (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الملف المفيد


----------



## المهندس يحيى (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الملف المفيد


----------



## عادل علي (30 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يأخي وبارك الله فيك وفي أمثالك


----------



## اكرم تويج (30 أبريل 2007)

اللذي تم تحميه هو ملف على الوورد فقط


----------



## alhabbash (30 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور جداً


----------



## mousad1210 (30 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جداً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (1 مايو 2007)

اخي اكرم 
نعم المرفق عبارة عن ملف ورد

اشكر الجميع على التفاعل الايجابي

وبالتوفيق


----------



## الوهم المتبدد (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ezeldin_morsi (6 مايو 2007)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## دوبا (10 مايو 2007)

كيف يمكن تحميل البرنامج


----------



## halsaheer (11 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## احمد الملحوسى (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mtantway2003 (16 مايو 2007)

احلي مهندس يجبرك رب العزة عشان خاطرنا


----------



## الزعيم12 (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجوزك بكرا (اذا كنت لم تتزوج)


----------



## منار الشناوى (17 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير على مجهودك


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (17 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا........


----------



## المصرى2010 (17 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (18 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## احمد غنيم (18 مايو 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## engms.2006 (18 مايو 2007)

Thank You
Very Much


----------



## الهقار (19 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا للجميع على التشجيع واعدكم بالمزيد قريبا انشاء الله

اخوي الزعيم 12 احلى دعوه الله يسمع منك؟؟
ويزوجك انت بعد


----------



## محمد شراقي (19 مايو 2007)

يعطيك العافية ومأجور إن شا الله


----------



## حسام العراقي (19 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الكبير واتمنى لك التوفيق...


----------



## elfares (19 مايو 2007)

أتمني أن يكون الموضوع كاملا" .......وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## م/بوسى (19 مايو 2007)

مش عارفه احمله وياريت تفيدونى


----------



## mohammed123 (19 مايو 2007)

مشكور جدا يا اخي علي هذه الهديه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Smile (20 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (20 مايو 2007)

م- ابو موسى ارجع للرد رقم 9 وستلقى الاجابة الشافيه انشاء الله


----------



## najeeb83 (20 مايو 2007)

مشكور على جهودك بس الى حد الان لم ارى اي رابط للتحميل وشكرا


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (20 مايو 2007)

اخوي نجيب هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/14509228...7_lessons.html


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (22 مايو 2007)

اخوي نجيب هل وجدت الملف
ارجو الافاده؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر سريول (28 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ياسر سريول (28 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررر بس مين الملف


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (28 مايو 2007)

اخ ياسر الملف على الرابط


----------



## ناهده (29 مايو 2007)

ألله يوفقك ويفتح بوجهك كل خير


----------



## almagreby (29 مايو 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا على هذا العمل


----------



## amralaa (29 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا يا صديقي


----------



## engramy (30 مايو 2007)

الوصله لا تعمل
الملف إتمسح


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (30 مايو 2007)

اخيengramy تم تغير الوصلة الى التالي

http://www.4shared.com/file/16921098/c4eae167/AutoCAD2007_lessons.html


----------



## engramy (30 مايو 2007)

م.حســـن فـــردان قال:


> اخيengramy تم تغير الوصلة الى التالي
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/16921098/c4eae167/AutoCAD2007_lessons.html



جزاك الله خيرا
الوصله الجديدة تعمل بنجاح
:77: :77:


----------



## habeeba (30 مايو 2007)

ميرسي يابشمهندس الوصله الجديده شغاله ميرسي ليك جدا


----------



## mansy77 (30 مايو 2007)

لك كل التقدير والاحترام
الله يفتح عليك


----------



## عاطف عبداللطيف (31 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اسال الله ان يكلل جهدك بالنجاح


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (2 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للجميع على التشجيع واسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والسداد


----------



## soran_ali (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكور جداً وبارك الله فيك
وين احصل الموضوع.......وكيف احملو من الموقع


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (2 يونيو 2007)

soran_ali 
على الرابط تجد الملف
http://www.4shared.com/file/16921098...7_lessons.html


----------



## م/حمود (2 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني كيف الحال


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (2 يونيو 2007)

مرحبا اخوي حمود
اتشرف بدخولك كأول مشاركة لك
وبالتوفيق


----------



## م/حمود (2 يونيو 2007)

م/حسن مساء الخير
موقادر انزل البرنامج


----------



## عبدالله الرشدان (2 يونيو 2007)

أخ محمود بعد ما تفتح الرابط راح تلاقي مكتوب بأواخر الصفحة
Download FILE 
اضغط عليها وإن شاء الله كل إشي تمام


----------



## عيد 2000 (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## iyouri (2 يونيو 2007)

مشكور ياطيب


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (3 يونيو 2007)

م/ حمود
1- اضغط على الوصلة التالية
http://www.4shared.com/file/16921098...7_lessons.html

2- سوف تفتح لك صفحة عادية
3- انتظر قليلا الى حتى يضهر لك بالمربع اسفل الشاش Download file
اضغط على العبارة السابقة واستمتع بالتحميل


----------



## waelalrikabi (3 يونيو 2007)

اخوي العزيز
بيفتح عندي صفحة انتر نت عاديه..؟

وين احصل الموضوع.......وكيف احملو من الموقع

افيدوني............افادكم الله


مع احترامي وتقديري...............


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (3 يونيو 2007)

اخ waelalrikabi 

ارجع للرد الذي يسبق ردك مباشرة


----------



## waelalrikabi (3 يونيو 2007)

ولو اني ازعجك يا اخ حسن لكن تظهر لي صفحة نت عادية ولا اعرف هل المشكلة عندي فقط ام عند الكل؟؟


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (4 يونيو 2007)

اخي وائل معاك حق الرابط لا يعمل

ولكن ابشر هذ الرابط الجديد
http://www.4shared.com/file/16921098/c4eae167/AutoCAD2007_lessons.html
بس على فكرة بعد ما تضغط الرابط السابق انتظر 15 ثانيه حتى يظهر لك Download file
اسفل الشاشة اضغط عليها وبالتوفيق
وانا تحت امرك اي وقت


----------



## waelalrikabi (4 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز حسن المحترم
ما يأمر عليك ظالم وانا ممنون وشاكر لك 
الان عمل الرابط بشكل جيد


----------



## barznjy (4 يونيو 2007)

i cann't downlod it
please change the location

shookran


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (4 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (5 يونيو 2007)

Dear barznjy 
The link is worknig
when u click the link
just wait 10 seconds 
the file link will appear (Dwnload file) 
thanx


----------



## {MASKOFZORRO} (19 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. سنان يونس نوري (19 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك..
أخوك م. سنان


----------



## mohamed salman (20 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## maysam (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم حسن فردان
لم استطع الوصول الى دروس الاوتوكاد في الوصلة التي شرحت بها للاخ اكرم اذ تظهر لي نافذه مغايرة لما موجود في الوصلة الثانية
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (21 يونيو 2007)

maysam 
الوصلة تعمل جيدا 
انتظر حتى يظهر الرابط Download File
اسفل الصفحة


----------



## جاسم العيساوي (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين وسالمين ياابطال


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (22 يونيو 2007)

اخي الكريم وجدت الملفات غير موجودة على الموقع


----------



## fahad22 (22 يونيو 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (23 يونيو 2007)

اخي عبد الرحمن من عمان بعد التحية
ستجد الملف على الرابط التالي 
http://www.4shared.com/file/16921098...7_lessons.html


----------



## احمدليمو (26 يونيو 2007)

صلى على رسول الله


----------



## محمد اسماعيل صباح (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن حنيف (26 يونيو 2007)

جزاك اللـــــــــــــــــــــة خيــــــــــــــرا على هذا الجهد الكبيـــــــــــــــــــــر
ولك الشـــــــــــــــــــــــكر

حســــــــــــــــن حنيـــــــــــــــــــف


----------



## mastermind (27 يونيو 2007)

اخى صاحب الموضوع
برجاء مراجعة الرابط حيث انه تظهر هذه الرسالة من الموقع
The file link that you requested is not valid
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## براء فارس (27 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووور اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أيهم محمد (27 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
ولكن لم استطع تنزيل الملف عندي علما بأني فتحت الصفحة التي وجهتنا اليها عن طريق الارتباط المرفق 
ارجو افادتنا مع الشكر


----------



## نصير كريم (28 يونيو 2007)

كيف اقوم بتحميل الموضوع ارشدني يرحمك الله


----------



## مصطفى الطيب (28 يونيو 2007)

*احترف اوتوكاد2007*

ازاى افتح تعليم اوتوكاد 2007بالصوت والصوره


----------



## الفتى الطاير (11 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ م.حسن فردان الوصلة لاتعمل كما ذكر الاخ سابقاً تظهر رسالة
The file link that you requested is not valid وتعني وصلة الملف التي طلبت غير صحيحة الرجاء رفعه على موقع آخر وشكراً ولا تقولي انتظر الصفحة لين يطلعلك رابط التحميل ... الملف غير موجود ويعطيك الف عافية


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (8 سبتمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء اسف جدا على التاخير

وهذي وصلة جديدة تعمل 100%
انشاء الله
http://www.4shared.com/file/23788555/c1200e22/AutoCAD2007_lessons.html
وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## mohmido (8 سبتمبر 2007)

و اخيرا و الحمد لله اخ حسن انا جربت كل الصلات السابقه لحتى وصلت ل هاذي... تشتغل بس يكمل التحميل الي انا فيه هلا و ابدء بتحميل درووووس الاتوكاد مشكوووور حبيبي و احنا تعبناك كثير معانا....المهندس محمد من الجزائر


----------



## م.جمال العبري (8 سبتمبر 2007)

وانا كذلك الحين اشتغلت عندي الوصلة الجديدة .. شكرا لك


----------



## حسين83 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

أخي الحبيب بصراحة الصفحة الي بتطظهر ماهي الموجودة في الصورة للأسف


----------



## حسين83 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على الرابط الأخير شغال يسلم ايديك يا ورد


----------



## راسم النعيمي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز الاخوة الاعزاء
لم يعمل الرابط لدي فحاولت عن طريق ال search في نفس النافذه واكملت التوجيهات الموجوده فيها ولكن توضع كلمة ال auto cad فقط في الsearch وليس الرابط كله وبعدهانختار العنوان الخاص بنا وهو ال auto cad lesson ثم نكمل الطريقه وشكرا لكم وللاخ العزيز على جهده القيم وجزى الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز الاخوة الاعزاء
لم يعمل الرابط لدي فحاولت عن طريق ال search في نفس النافذه واكملت التوجيهات الموجوده فيها ولكن توضع كلمة ال auto cad فقط في الsearch وليس الرابط كله وبعدهانختار العنوان الخاص بنا وهو ال auto cad lesson ثم نكمل الطريقه وشكرا لكم وللاخ العزيز على جهده القيم وجزى الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز اشكرك على هذه الفائدة واني من المشجعين على ان يكون التعليم بالغة الانكليزيه


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (9 سبتمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء الرابط شغال 100% 
ولكن بعد فتح الرابط انتظر 10 ثواني 
سوف تضهر وصلة في الجدول الصغير وهي بعنوان
Download file 
اضغط عليها وبالتوفيق


----------



## anoo1 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (10 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــملي ياورد


----------



## HARD MAN (10 سبتمبر 2007)

الملف جميل ولك كل التقدير بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسين لفته (13 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر قليل بحقك التوفيق دائما


----------



## رافد المهندس (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مشكور


----------



## محمد اسماعيل صباح (13 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلم يا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## رضا خيواني (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم لكن الرابط لا يعمل عندي


----------



## م.علي النعيمي (15 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اما بعد فجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل ونفعك الله بة وسائر المسلمين


----------



## فادي الخطيب (29 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## meee (29 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود 
لــــــكــــــــــــن الرابط لا يعمل , الرسالة ادناه تظهر حين الضغط على الرابط

The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or
use our search engine to find a file or folder


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل عندي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (29 سبتمبر 2007)

meee 
نور الدين

جربو الرابط التالي
http://www.4shared.com/file/23788555...7_lessons.html


----------



## DESKTOP (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا جهد جميل ومشكور


----------



## meee (5 أكتوبر 2007)

م. حسن فردان 
الرابط يحتوي على نفس المشكلة!!!!
The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link publisher or

شكرا على اهتمامك .


----------



## اشرف العراقي (7 أكتوبر 2007)

يا اخي ما اعرف كيف اجد الموضوع


----------



## المهندس 2020 (7 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور جدا لكن الوصله لا تعمل


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير 

موقع متميز 

الوصلة تعمل


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 أكتوبر 2007)

نتمنى لك دوام الصحة والسعادة


----------



## راسم النعيمي (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وياريت هناك Cd للتعليم


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (19 أكتوبر 2007)

وصلة جديدة تعمل 100%
http://www.4shared.com/file/26855078/22f853e8/AutoCAD2007_lessons.html


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدديدو (19 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير السواب


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (26 يناير 2008)

شكرا للجميع على الدعاء والدعم المعنوي


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (26 يناير 2008)

تجديد الرابط 
26- 1-2008 م
http://www.4shared.com/file/35974703/b46f781/AutoCAD2007_lessons.html


----------



## م:وحيد على (26 يناير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور

وجارى التحميل


----------



## ابو عطا (26 يناير 2008)

اخى العزيز حاولت انزال الملف من الرابط المرفق و فى كل مرة لا احصل على الصفحة المطلوبة 
الرجاء افيدونا
و يخلف عليك


----------



## ابو عطا (27 يناير 2008)

حلت المشكلة
شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى الكريم 
م محمود يسن


----------



## م محمود يسن (27 يناير 2008)

مشكور الاخ الكريم شكرا لك 
م محمود يسن


----------



## غدير السواد (27 يناير 2008)

Thanks alot


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (2 فبراير 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/file/35974703...7_lessons.html


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (2 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووور اخوي ويعطيك العااافيه وتقبل مروووووري


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (4 فبراير 2008)

لا شكر على واجب اخي 
م. محمد البعجري


----------



## م / علي صالح شلال (4 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zaka (4 فبراير 2008)

:20: جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قطرة الندى (5 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للجميع على التشجيع


----------



## الباحث المدني (9 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الطيب


----------



## مصرية و أفتخر (10 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## مهندسه دوت كوم (19 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم ...جزيت الف خير


----------



## دندوشة (20 فبراير 2008)

الله يوفقك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (2 مارس 2008)

الله ينفعنا جميعا بما علمنا
واشكر الجميع وتحت امركم


----------



## wasseem kazim (2 مارس 2008)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع الجميل
وان شاء الله من ابداع الى ابداع
جاري التحميل


----------



## حازم عايش (3 مارس 2008)

الاخ المشرف حفظه الله 
لا استطيع تنزيل اي من البرامج التي يضعها الاخوة في المنتدى هل هي بثمن ام هي مجانا
حيث انني لم استطيع تنزيل برنامج البريميفيرا ولا برنامج الاتوكاد الذي وضعه الزميل المهندس فردان


----------



## السيد جميل (3 مارس 2008)

*الـمـديـنـة الـمـنـورة*

أخـى الـكـريـم جـزاك الـلـه عـنـا خـيـر الـجـزاء ووفـقـك دائـمـا لـعـمـل الـخـيـر ومسـاعـدة الـنـاس
رجـاء مـسـاعـدتى فى تـحـمـيـل الـمـلـف لأنـنى لـم أسـتـطـع تـحـمـيـلـه


----------



## تامرالمصرى (3 مارس 2008)

الاخ حازم عايش ثمن تنزيل البرامج هو الدعاء لاصحابها والصلاة على الحبيب المصطفى وتوحيد من لا اله غيره والدفع بعد التنزيل والله الموفق
ربما يكون السبب فى عدم التنزيل دم الموضوع لذلك تم رفعه من الرابط نفسه
انصحك بالمواضيع التى تم اضافتها حديثا


----------



## مهندسـ مشاعر (3 مارس 2008)

thanx alot 4 u

بس الرابط الأول هو الللي شغال 
لكن الثاني لا يعمل لانه قديم على ما اظن....


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (3 أبريل 2008)

يا اخوان سيتم تجديد الرابط انشاء الله


----------



## عمر الخطيب (6 أبريل 2008)

مششششششششكوووووووووووووووررررررررررررررر جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا من اعماق قلبي


----------



## م علي الربيعي (6 أبريل 2008)

عساك دووووم بخير والله يوفقك


----------



## فتوح (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## allhgory (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا........


----------



## كيموو (6 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## البوليتكنك (6 أبريل 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد الشمالي (7 أبريل 2008)

يابة والله شكرا جزيلا 
بس اكثر من عشر مرات فتحت الرابط وما طلع عندي مكان التحميل


----------



## المهندس وليدو (7 أبريل 2008)

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سمة الحياة (7 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 أبريل 2008)

اشكر الجزيل حفظك الله و رعاك


----------



## المهندس انمار (25 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohammed224 (1 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا على هذا الإهداء القيم


----------



## ساجدسامح (2 مايو 2008)

جزاك اللة خير ويارب ديما
فى جديد شكرا


----------



## محمد خليفة (3 مايو 2008)

thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks thanks


----------



## ashrafemara (3 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (22 يونيو 2008)

تجديد الرابط لعيون الاعضاء
22/6/2008م
http://www.4shared.com/file/52275731/1fd665c1/AutoCAD2007_lessons.html?dirPwdVerified=3e183d91


----------



## انس الوحش (22 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور الاخ الحبيب وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (23 يونيو 2008)

تحياتي انس
وبالتوفيق


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (30 يونيو 2008)

للفائدة
فقط للرفع


----------



## هــاني العبـدلي (1 يوليو 2008)

الله يجزاك خير متابع الموضوع للآخر


----------



## مهندس بناء وانشاء (2 يوليو 2008)

مع الاسف اللنك غير فعال نشكرك جدا لان فدت الاصدقاء


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (5 يوليو 2008)

اخوي مهندس تم تجديد اللنك في المشاركة
224

تحياتي


----------



## م.احمد خيال (6 يوليو 2008)

جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (9 يوليو 2008)

م.احمد خيال 

جزاك الله حير


----------



## ABDULLA ZAKI (12 يوليو 2008)

الوصلة لاتعمل ياشباب ياريت حد ينزلها من جديد


----------



## حسام عاشور (13 يوليو 2008)

مشكورة جهودك اخي و بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## م.حســـن فـــردان (16 يوليو 2008)

الوصلة التالية تعمل
http://www.4shared.com/file/52275731...ified=3e183d91


----------

